# Fantastic Fan Fotos, January Week 2, 2017



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Lots of talk this week about the much anticipated Atlas version of the Sante Fe F7. From reports, apparently considering the various road names to be released, there were only problems with the Sante Fe version which no doubt was be far the most popular version. I applaud Atlas for stopping the shipments and getting it right before they go to their customers. 

So since the Sante Fe F units are a big discussion point this week, let's start with a photo of a Sante Fe F unit. Please show us your's.

View attachment 267745


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Forgot to mention, most of us on the MTF love the Sante Fe F Units to the extent that it is part of our logo. 

View attachment 267753


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Sticking with the Santa Fe theme...

Here is my 14-car Super Chief that I ran at TrainFest 2005




Here is an overhead view of the modular layout we set up that year. Lots of work for only 12 guys. But nobody complained.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Great shot, Jim. Here is another.

View attachment 267777


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Time to add some Alco's. These are two of my favorite pictures.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful Brian. I could do this all day.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Gonna switch it up a bit and show some freight.



This s picture is from the Museum of Science & Industry in Chicago.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Lionel's scale conventional #17. Had lots of trouble with it due to inferior boards and motors. So it was replaced with a Williams FA-1.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

This is my LEAST favorite war bonnet.



Followed by my second least.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Jim, my Yellow Warbonnets are in storage, how about a photo of these.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I still run my LC+ Warbonnett Fs more than any others, and have had no more failures beyond the two out of seven powered units that have jammed up and won't run. Most of the time I run an ABA set like this one. 

The Atlas Fs look to have very shiny sides that look great. Not sure I will get some. I have a lovely set of MTH Es that have metal sides and frankly it is so appealing.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Jim, my Yellow Warbonnets are in storage, how about a photo of these.


The "Yellow War Bonnets" have really grown on me. A guy is our club has an A-B-B-A set and I love 'em. By watching his I get all the enjoyment and it didn't cost me a dime. 

You must have some pic's of yours somewhere. I will try and get some next weekend if my buddy Dale runs his.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Here are two guys, one likes Lionel the other is an MTH fan. Each bought an A-B-A set of F3's and are speeding home with their goodies. Will they wave as they pass each other? Or will they salute in some other fashion?


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's my Lionel 2353 A-B-A; picked them up at York last October. They may be on the shelf in this photo, but they run like new.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The AT&SF has made many appearances on the Seattle & Yakima RR over the past few months.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Seayakbill; I've said it before but it has to be repeated. I'm really impressed with your engine collection. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice locomotives. But I'm afraid the purplebonnet, greenbonnet, and even the yellowbonnets don't do a thing for me.

I like the regular red warbonnets the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yellowstone Special said:


> I like the regular red warbonnets the best. :thumbsup:


There is only one real warbonnet that does anything for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Beautiful engines, John. I know you found them at the York Meet. Even more reason for the folks to join the TCA and attend this fabulous train meet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

Bill, thanks for posting the Yellow warbonnets. They are beautiful.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

WOW! Santa Fe week. Thanks to all for posting pics.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

From the way, way, way, back:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Spence said:


> Seayakbill; I've said it before but it has to be repeated. I'm really impressed with your engine collection. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Spence, been accumulating locos for many, many years, mostly West Coast and Northwest RR's but a few Eastern guys do sneak in.

Since I retired about 10 years ago the accumulating has dropped off. Only have two currently on pre-order, a MTH Great Northern 44 tonner and the MTH Milwaukee box cabs.

Bill


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> Sticking with the Santa Fe theme...
> 
> Here is my 14-car Super Chief that I ran at TrainFest 2005
> 
> ...


ok Jim, after seeing your profile photo for years and years wearing sunglasses and cap, I am going to try and pick you out of that photo.
The guy in the back wearing the cap and laughing/smiling?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

The Blue Warbonnets sure look good.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> ok Jim, after seeing your profile photo for years and years wearing sunglasses and cap, I am going to try and pick you out of that photo.
> The guy in the back wearing the cap and laughing/smiling?




Chipset, I almost sprayed my coffee on my screen when I read your comment.  Good guess connecting the hat with my profile picture. But I am sorry to say that is not me.

However, the guy that you ID's is one of the most knowledgable railroad people on the planet. So I am somewhat flattered. He consults for Lionel, MTH and 3rd Rail. He has a reputation of being brash and straightforward in many of his posts and comments. But, if there is anything you need to know about real trains in the USA and around the world, I can not think of a better source.

In real life he has operated many, many diesels and several steam locomotives. He is still active and serves as a Fireman on the Southern Pacific's 4449 (better know as the Daylight) most often when Doyle McCormack is the engineer.

The tall guy with the hat is known to many on this forum and EVERYBODY on the "other" forum as *HotWater*.

Before I reveal my identity in the picture I will ask any other member to try and pick me out.

Back soon.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

The individual in the front center with the grey shirt.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Happy new year everyone. I Don't have any F Units my E3 is in storage. Here is some Zebra action and my latest addition to the herd.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

More War Bonnets from my HO inventory. Athearn Genesis line, F7's on top & F3's on the bottom.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Here they are switched.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Not a War Bonnet, but still Santa Fe.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Brian... Can you be a little more specific? 

There are 3 guys "front and center" with grey shirts. Left-to-right they are wearing blue jeans, black jeans and tan jeans.

Pick one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

*Brian... Can you be a little more specific?*

Yup, the distinguished guy in the center of the three with grey shirts.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Here are 9 of the 12 that made it to Trainfest 2014 in Owosso Michigan. HotWater, (aka Jack Wheelihan) who fired the 4449 from Portland to Owosso is in the bottom row left-to-right the first guy. Continuing on the bottom row is Jim Robellard, Jerry Zeman and Terry Wellman. On the top row L-R: Rich Trowbridge, SantaFeJim, (aka Jim Marek) Mark Homstad, Ed Oped and John Sanberg.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Brian... Can you be a little more specific?*
> 
> Yup, the distinguished guy in the center of the three with grey shirts.


Sorry, No Soup for YOU.

I have the tan jeans.

I will name the rest of the crew shortly.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

As promised, here are the rest of the guys in the picture.



Front row L-to-R: Terry Wellman, Jim Robellard, Rich Trowbridge, Joe Cudzik, Jim Marek (aka SantaFeJim). In back with the hat Jack Wheelihan (aka HotWater), Jerry Zeman, Mike Robellard, Earl Amodin, Mark Homstad, Paul Sherwin and Ed Opyd.

Now back to posting Santa Fe stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Jim, loved the photos and having the names makes it even better. Wonderful group of train guys.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I always liked HotWater, (aka Jack Wheelihan) , despite the fact the first time I saw him was in a video with Rich Melvin, showing him his home layout.
LOL!
It was a great video segment though and I enjoyed it.
I never made the forum connection.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Does this count as Santa Fe?




Dr. Van Nostrum thinks so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Sure does, Jim. I wish I could post photos of all of ours, but they are in storage.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Some modern stuff -


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Santa Fe weekend? Ok, I can do that. I hope it's ok that it's postwar. This was my grandfather's and I had Len Carparelli bring it back to life for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful restoration, Sean.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Zeke

Somewhere up there I have to believe your Grandfather is looking down with a BIG smile on his face.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

My favorite train to run, my Army train.
















Peter


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

It's a good one, Peter.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Brian & Jim - thanks for the kind words! Len did a great job on the units and, best of all, I was able to take them down to the retirement home so Grandpop could see them before his last ride out of the station.

Peter - love the Army train!


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, everyone.
Peter


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I opened a can of worms at the local train show today 

My grandparents occasionally find train stuff at estate sales they visit and they gave me an S gauge American Flyer set that had everything but the locomotive a couple years ago. Well I finally broke down and bought one today at the show. Runs and smokes great. I hate to say it, but S gauge stuff has a bit of an appeal to me now hwell::laugh:

It's not a high end set really, but pretty nice nonetheless. Obviously the cars still need a good cleaning, as does the track.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Military trains are always fun to watch.

Bill


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Some really great contributions this week. Thanks everyone. We have one Santa Fe, an Alco passenger set that was my brothers in the 60's. Can't get a picture now because it is in the upstairs hall cabinet hidden behind Christmas stuff awaiting attic transport.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

I am going to attempt to post a video of the Army train.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah! It worked! The next video is the same train being pulled by my new US Army Transportation Corps GP-40s....that Santa brought me.
The scale Hudson is the TMCC version from 2001. Talk about great deals.....April 2014 I picked it up in the Silver Hall at York for $380. The fellow was unloading his TMCC engines and going all Legacy. I spent another $25 for a new smoke unit......one of the best York deals I have ever had.






Peter


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Okay Mike... you are cleared to enter from track six.

SIX? I'm on track seven! *Re-align the table NOW!!!*


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Dave: Hey Sam did you remember to lock her down before you grabbed your lunch bucket? 

Sam: Me? I thought you took care of that.

Dave: Now worry... finish your lunch and we'll go back and take care of it.

Sam: Yea, good idea. What's the worse that could happen, she rolls out into traffic?

Dave: Fat chance. 




Cop in photo scratched head and ask the other "What the heck just happened?"

Second cop replies "I'm guessing the Magna-Traction failed.


.
.
.

Sam & Dave respond with, "Looks like we're gonna get some time off."


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Anybody got a crane, Jim. Still like the blue version.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Anybody got a crane, Jim. Still like the blue version.


Me too Brian. How do you feel about some brand new PA's?


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Great Pic! Took my MTH RK PS 3.0 Sante Fe F3 ABA set out and its ready for some run time!
You all got me in the mood for some Sante Fe action!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Jim, I am a big fan of the scale PA's. Have a set of Lionel Sante Fe PA's from about 2003-2004. They are beautiful and have performed well over the years. 

I also have a set of scale D&RG PA's that Mike Wolf did for Lionel when he was a consultant to them. 

So yes, bring on the PA's.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great looking train, Peter - regardless of the engines used. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

LOL, looks like the round table will be out of service for a while. I am guessing someone got a chewing out but good.

Bill


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

SantaFeJim said:


> Dave: Hey Sam did you remember to lock her down before you grabbed your lunch bucket?
> 
> Sam: Me? I thought you took care of that.
> 
> ...


This must be from the mid '30's or so. Pretty cool!


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Waiting for the 5:15.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

balidas said:


> This must be from the mid '30's or so. Pretty cool!


Google found this:



> Jan. 25, 1948: A Santa Fe diesel passenger locomotive hangs over Aliso St. after running off the end of its track at Union Station. The locomotive had just been unhooked from the El Capitan passenger train from Chicago at 8:45 a.m. when the accident occurred.


Here's the link to the article:

http://framework.latimes.com/2011/11/14/santa-fe-locomotive-goes-through-wall/


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Reminds me of the movie Unstoppable. Thanks for that.


----------

